# 29 Gallon Nano Species Stock Options



## segrayson (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like some ideas on stocking options that might work for my 29 gallon planted tank. I really like the idea of a nano species tank and I am thinking about the following stock list:

3 or 4 Scarlet Badis Badis (_*Badis Bengalensis*_)--1 male and 2-3 females
10-12 Pygmy Corys, (Corydoras Pygmaeus)

I would also like to add 2 shoals, of at least 12 each, of other nano species, but I can’t figure out what I want. I have researched the following species (listed in the order of preference):

Celestial Pearl Danios (Galaxy Rasboras)
Yellow Neon Rasbora (Microrasbora kubotai)
Zebra Rasbora (_Microrasbora ethromicron_)
*Phoenix Rasbora*, (_*Boraras merah*_*)*
*Mosquito/Chili Rasbora (Boraras brigittae)*
*Dwarf (Spotted) Rasbora (Boraras maculates)*
_Microrasbora nanas (or_ _Microdevario nanus)_

I am wary of adding more than one _Microrasbora_ or _Boraras_ species for fear of some unintentional crossbreeding, so I apparently have more research to do! I think that the tank conditions are compatible for most of these species. Though there is literature saying that they do well in species only tanks, they also say that they should be ok with similar shoaling species of the same size and temperament. 
Basically, I am looking for suggestions or advice from anyone who has knows about or has kept some of these fish. The more I look at them, the more I have my heart set on some of them! Thanks for any responses!!!

Sarah


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello, and welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

Most of the fish you list will work together in a 29g. I have several of them myself in my 33g SE Asian Pond tank of which there are photos under Aquariums below my name on the left if youre interested.

Dario dario is the accepted name of the Scarlet Badis, and if you click on a fish name when it is shaded you can see the information in our profile of that species. The entire Profiles section is under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page.

Boraras brigittae is also in our profiles.

The Celestial Pearl Danio is the only species that might be problematic, they are proably best in their own space in a largish group, as noted in our profile.

Byron.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have 3 kinda lonely sparrow rasboras that fall into the nano fish group with the above boraras. I think they are absolutely adorable fish and would order more if I had the extra cash. Mine have lived very long time in community tanks with larger fish like endlers, dwarf rainbows, ember tetras, and sparkling gouramis. I think the species you listed will all do fine in a 29 with other peaceful fish. Below is a list of some additional nano fish you might want to look into. 

Sparkling Gourami - Trichopsis Pumila
ember tetra
Gertrudae's Rainbowfish


BTW if you want any good sources for buying these fish I can certainly help you, a number of these are generally not common or cheap from LFS. For a 29 gallon one or two online orders might be more cost effective then a shop and I know the people I buy occasionally from sell really healthy fish. Also your stocking is very light. Well you said at least 12 of each, but I hope you realize your tank can hold a lot more of these fish then that. Pretty much everything you listed maxes out at around an inch.


----------



## segrayson (Feb 3, 2011)

@Mikaila31 Your reply was very helpful--thank you so muchl!! 

I have looked into ordering most of these fish online, and the places that I have been thinking about quite a bit are Frank's Aquarium, LiveAquaria, and I have looked a bit at That Fish Place. Are there any other places you can recommend? I live in a pretty rural area and I will be ordering a lot of things online except for those occassions I can get to the city to pick up what I need. The other fish you recommeded are all beautiful as well, and I will definitely have to think about working some of them into my stocking plan. 

Speaking of stocking, should I simply imcrease the number of fish in each school or should I consider a third species as well? I am trying to be very careful to avoid overstocking and I honeslty wish I had a much bigger tank!!

Sarah


----------

